# My pigeons Not mating :(



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

This is really the First time i have hard time mating pigeons, everytime i did try to mate a pair, i was successful, but this time for some reason they are not mating. The cock is 2009 and the Hen is 2010. Does molting have any effect on mating ? The cock is the white one and the red one is the Hen.
Whats the best way To mate them together ?
any suggestions ?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, did just get them maybe they are from a pair and not loose yet. If you have a cock that likes to coo a lot you can use him to spark the cock you want to pair up


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

sdymacz said:


> Hi, did just get them maybe they are from a pair and not loose yet. If you have a cock that likes to coo a lot you can use him to spark the cock you want to pair up


I got them more then a month ago, and what do you mean by use him to spark the cock you want to pair up ?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

put the pair together white and red in a paring cage and get another cock in separate cage next to them it will make the white jealous and speed up the pairing up. Some birds take longer if they where from a mated pair.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Molting can affect them...makes them kind of miserable with all those feathers coming in. Give them time.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Charis said:


> Molting can affect them...makes them kind of miserable with all those feathers coming in. Give them time.




Thats what i was thinking cuz they just started molting a week or so ago, so i would give them time and see what happens next. Thanks alot


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup being in a new place to could be a reason, they may need to settle alittle more..good luck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bears135 said:


> This is really the First time i have hard time mating pigeons, everytime i did try to mate a pair, i was successful, but this time for some reason they are not mating. The cock is 2009 and the Hen is 2010. Does molting have any effect on mating ? The cock is the white one and the red one is the Hen.
> Whats the best way To mate them together ?
> any suggestions ?


If these birds had mates before and were taken from them..it can take a while for them to adjust.. nesting is also winding down a bit as it is getting less sunlight hours..and the molting also.. Im sure if these are cock and hen they will come around when they figure their other mate is not coming back... Im sure they will be ready when the time comes for you to have young birds for racing..if that is what your doing..some put their pairs together in november..for 2012 babies.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> If these birds had mates before and were taken from them..it can take a while for them to adjust.. nesting is also winding down a bit as it is getting less sunlight hours..and the molting also.. Im sure if these are cock and hen they will come around when they figure their other mate is not coming back... Im sure they will be ready when the time comes for you to have young birds for racing..if that is what your doing..some put their pairs together in november..for 2012 babies.



I got both birds from Dennis Kuhn, and i'm pretty sure they were mated to other pigeons, SO i'll just give them more time. I Dont race so it doesnt matter when i get babies out of them. the only reason i want them to mate is cuz i want to see what color their babies would be so i can fly with my flock .


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Bears135 said:


> I got both birds from Dennis Kuhn, and i'm pretty sure they were mated to other pigeons, SO i'll just give them more time. I Dont race so it doesnt matter when i get babies out of them. the only reason i want them to mate is cuz i want to see what color their babies would be so i can fly with my flock .


I'm sure that after the moult you will have eggs and have to decide if you want them to hatch so late in the year. Which might be a better problem than what you are looking at now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bears135 said:


> I got both birds from Dennis Kuhn, and i'm pretty sure they were mated to other pigeons, SO i'll just give them more time. I Dont race so it doesnt matter when i get babies out of them. the only reason i want them to mate is cuz i want to see what color their babies would be so i can fly with my flock .


oh..ok..so there is no hurry then as you will be wanting to fly YB's in the spring anyway.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, birds typically slow down on breeding during moulting. My chickens pretty much stop laying altogether when going through a heavy moult, especially if it's still hot outside.
Keep them separated from other birds and each other for a few weeks, then put them together.


----------



## Hanush (Jul 3, 2021)

Can u suggest me the best breeding diet for pigeons my pigeons are just matured and they are not mating


----------

